# Favorite Adult Beverage & Cigars



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

What is a good adult beverage to have with a medium to full bodied cigar? I have been enjoying a stout with a full bodied cigar but wonder what others are enjoying with their cigars.

Thanks!


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Really depends on what you like to drink.......

Everyones tastes are very different


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Personal fave: The Glenlivit, goes well with a nice stogie IMO. But I also like a darker beer as well.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Umm Beer.  Once in a while something else. But usually a home brew of some sort.

Stacey


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

I like a good Knob Creek and coke or any dark beer.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Ruby Port
Cuban Rum
Scotch
Any Whiskey 
Beers, especially heavy dark beers like stouts
etc so on...


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Flavorful Beer (local Micro brew)
Wine, Red usually (Cabernet)
Mixed drinks (Vodka Tonic, Gin Tonic)
Just started drinking scotch...It can be great....or Very yucky.

Basically in that order for now


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

woofta, thanks to the main earlier i have also been a fan of Knob', but hell any good quality bourbon is A- ok in my book 
Or else a glass of HEN, Hennesey \m/,


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

It's a matter of taste and cigar.

That being said… One drink I have yet to have clash with any cigar is port, a good port can tame a beast of a cigar you couldn’t normally smoke.

Any vintage port will be good (if you like port), Taylor Fladgate vintage port before and up to 2000, would be my first choice.

Dmntd


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

I like to drink water when I smoke. It cleanses the palate between puffs, and when I'm smoking a cigar I wanna taste the cigar.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

A good bourbon. No water, no nothing mixed with it. Notice I said good: Elmer T. Lee, Pappy 15yo, Elijah Craig 12yo, Evan Williams SB, Buffalo Trace, or Woodford Reserve.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Im a scotch lover, but when I smoke cigars with a drink I tend to gravitate towards the rum section of my cabinet. 

Ron Zacapa 23, El Dorado 15, Santa Teresa Solera, and Neisson Reserve Speciale are my favorites. 

A good bourbon is also nice; Knob Creek, Blantons, Bookers, and Van Winkle will never let you down.


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

Pottsvilles finest for sure! And Merry Christmas to you and yours.
 


mikey202 said:


> I like a good Knob Creek and coke or any dark beer.


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

You are correct. I enjoy a dark brew or Diet Coke with my stoggie. But I enjoy a medium to full flavored cigar, mostly Honduran tobacco or stronger blend, with a Cameroon wrappers. Don Tom'as  is currently one of my favorite cigars. 



Rploaded said:


> Really depends on what you like to drink.......
> 
> Everyones tastes are very different


----------



## trnsam (May 23, 2006)

I usually drink beer with my cigars. I dont have home brewing equipment yet, although it is somehting I would like to get into. Lately I've been drinking Spotted Cow, but the type of beer changes often.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

trnsam said:


> I dont have home brewing equipment yet, although it is somehting I would like to get into.


Don't go overboard on homebrewing equipment. You can get everything you need for about $40 or $50...

I've been brewing my own for about 13 years now, and I've been through all the phases... all the way through all grain brewing. I've found that extracts are the way to go. Quick, easy, tasty... keep it simple and you'll have more fun.


----------



## Landers (Nov 4, 2006)

Having some dewars now.. compliments the RP sungrown pretty well


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

In the fall and winter, I very much like my Scotch when lighting one up. In the summers though, while at the lake, I'll do a LOT of Gin and Tonics.


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

My old standby:
Amber beer (geographically, I have done Abita Amber in Louisiana and Ziegen bock/Shiner here in texas) with a medium cigar (an RYJ usually). I tried to do the budwiser thing with a cigar and it just didn't work for me as well as the amber does. If not the amber, a single-malt scotch.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Whenever I am looking for a change of pace from the adult beverages I have rootbeer

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=30361


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

I discovered this as well. Root beer seems to compliment any cigar really, really well in my opinion. I won't even begin to understand or comprehend why, but I love good root beer and a cigar...

As far as adult beverages go, my "go-to" drink is, and always has been the vodka tonic.


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

Demented said:


> It's a matter of taste and cigar.
> 
> That being said&#8230; One drink I have yet to have clash with any cigar is port, a good port can tame a beast of a cigar you couldn't normally smoke.
> 
> ...


Could not agree more although I also like Fonseca or Sandeman for vintage port.


----------



## Jonesee (Dec 30, 2005)

Taylor Fladgate 40 year old Port!!!! Try it and you will be hooked too.


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

I like bourbon and dalmore cigar malt scotch, but nothing beats a nice aged tawny port IMHO.


----------

